# My New Pinarello Dogma Frame White/Blue



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

I just received my new Pinarello Dogma Frame today. It was really tough to get this color (463) and I had to wait a month for it to come in. I can't wait to get this built up next week.
It's a 57.5cm and the weight with the frame & fork comes to 1890g.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

that is the one i want. who did you buy it from?

are you located in the US?

BTW, beautiful bike.


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm in California. I had a friend purchase for it me in Europe and had it shipped to me. I tried contacting all the Pinarello dealers in the US but no one can get this color. It's also harder to get because they're starting to make the new 2011 colors (which I don't really like).


----------



## NTA (Apr 4, 2010)

Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Pm me and let me know what store you got it from. i have family in Spain and italy, but, my cousins are bike challenged. so, i would have to be very clear on what i want. also, let me know $ for frame and Shipping.

thanks.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

That is gorgeous - I'm sure the Diamond Finish with the silver looks even better in person. 

Be sure to post pics of the finished bike - with this non-standard color, I'm curious what the finished product will look like.

Same size as my Prince - maybe you will need the latest and greatest from Pinarello about the same time I need to upgrade to a Dogma!


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh, I am drooling. Please put it up above the fireplace. It's a work of art. :thumbsup:


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Beautiful frame. Do you know the weight of just the frame?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

that sucks that there are europe-only colors etc, like the petrol i believe is something you can get in europe but not here in the states


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Beautiful frame. I'm sure it going to be gorgeous when you have it built up. Enjoy your new ride :thumbsup:


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Hey LouisVuitton, on the droolmeter, that's close to a 10. I love the finish. Can't wait to see the built bike. hint... hint.... 



foofighter said:


> that sucks that there are europe-only colors etc, like the petrol i believe is something you can get in europe but not here in the states


It does suck doesn't it Foo? After the posts of the petrol bike here I did a search of it's availability and seeing that we couldn't get it was disappointing. I don't understand why we can't get a color here in the states (and vice versa).


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i wonder if you can special order it through our LBS and Gita can order it from Italy? hMMM


----------



## dsires522 (Aug 19, 2007)

Try Glenn at Big bank Bikes in Pittsburg PA (412) 462-4600


----------

